

140 flights canceled so far by Alaska Airlines computer crash - sgrock
http://www.katu.com/news/business/118706354.html

======
michaelcampbell
Well, darn; I did a quick search and found neither "windows" nor "linux" in
the article. The 0'th rule of corporate incident triage being, "figure out to
whom to assign blame" being thwarted, my attention span quickly approached 0.

~~~
terinjokes
According to the article, "The computer system went down about 3 a.m. Saturday
when a backup power system upgrade was being installed and a transformer
malfunctioned."

Where's the redundancy? Why is everything on one system?

Aside from the Alaskan airports (and maybe Hawaiian), their partners American
and Delta are at all those airports. How many fliers got moved over to them,
instead of just cascading delays and headaches through the rest of the system.

Again, from the article: "He said his flight was supposed to leave at 8:50
a.m. but still had not boarded by 11 a.m." He was probably suppose to catch a
connection in Chicago or Atlanta, but he won't now. So when he gets there, now
it's American/Delta's problem...

That said, when I go to Seattle, I tend to fly Alaskan. Although I don't like
the Delta and American legs, the Alaskan legs are pretty good.

I fly Southwest everywhere else I go.

